# Gaara should have beat Deidara easily and here is why.



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 15, 2015)

Gaara has been shown to be able to use his sand at extremely long range right? And he can also use sand like bullets right? And he was in the desert right?

Why didn't he just do a vertical area of effect bullet attack ripping Deidara and his bird to shreds?

Sure deidara can dodge Gaara's attacks when Gaara uses the one long arm attack but there is no way in hell Deidara is dodging thousands of sand bullets coming from potentially every direction as long as gaara can guide them right.

Your thoughts?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 15, 2015)

Deidara admitted he was holding back at the end of the fight as well as the fact that Deidara can just fly out of Gaara's range if need be which consumes Gaara's chakra in order to do so.

 But yeah, Gaara does perform really well against Deidara.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 16, 2015)

From the third databook


If Gaara started shooting off "thousands of sand bullets" from every direction he runs the risk of killing Deidara by mistake or landing a fatal wound and at the same time he was fighting above Suna so unless he got the sand right under Deidara he also runs the risk of a bullets possibly falling towards the village and hitting somebody or something which may be to much for him to do at the time. Though that's just not Gaara style really


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 16, 2015)

These are really library threads.

But yes, Gaara could have won if he wasn't defending his village.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 16, 2015)

Gaara doesn't have the chakra to send bullets in every direction.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 16, 2015)

It's not like Deidara was going all out with intent to kill either.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

Why does matter after all those years anyway? 
Gaara did eventually become stronger than Deidara though...


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2015)

deidara c4 GG


----------



## Empathy (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't like the Gaara was protecting the village excuse, as _C3_ merely served as a distraction to get Deidara's _C1_ in range. Deidara could've forced the same expenditure by just dropping _C3_ on Gaara and forcing him to protect himself. I do think Gaara could've killed Deidara if both were fighting with killing intent in their canon battle, however. Gaara could've probably moved further up from when he caught Deidara's arm. But blocking _C3_ and taking Deidara's arm were only facilitated by Gaara having the entire Sunagakure desert to work with. Under neutral conditions, I'd favor Deidara.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 16, 2015)

Deidara was handicapped too.

Just accept it was what it was.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 16, 2015)

Deidara wasn't shooting to kill either, lacked the terrain advantage and came, as per his discussion with Sasori, unprepared in his materials. 

He was just plain stronger back then. Akatsuki's portrayal was overall supposed to be domineering.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 16, 2015)

He could have raised sand above him and Deidara upon initial meeting, blowing him into the air. But there were citizens below them, so he chased him into the air with gourd sand, then picked sand up from outside the village to battle him in the air. 

In a normal desert location Deidara would have been at the epicenter of this gargantuan sand raise:


And would've died accordingly.

As far as not shooting to kill, Deidara's weakest clay variants are extremely lethal. There is virtually no way he can not have killer intent, but the 4-winged C1 birds clearly went for the kill along with Deidara's C1 blindside bird, forcing Gaara to shield himself. If not for his sand armor, he would have instantly been killed by Deidara's clay insects, something that Deidara did not have knowledge on- so he was indeed shooting to kill.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2015)

@davizwiz 
deidara wasnt trying to kill
he said so
whether u thnk they are leathal or not therefore he must have intent is up to u

i can shoot u with a gun without killing u. 


deidara was banking on gaara using gourd sand to defend against the c1 bird. in fact that was his move. hence why he chewed up sand before hand
so that when gaara protects himself he eats c1 mini bombs. 

i love the excuses


----------



## Kai (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 16, 2015)

> @davizwiz
> deidara wasnt trying to kill
> he said so
> whether u thnk they are leathal or not therefore he must have intent is up to u


Deidara's birds went right after Gaara several times, he had intent to kill. 



> i can shoot u with a gun without killing u.


He wasn't using a gun, he was using flying artillery that would have pink-misted Gaara. 



> deidara was banking on gaara using gourd sand to defend against the c1 bird. in fact that was his move. hence why he chewed up sand before hand
> so that when gaara protects himself he eats c1 mini bombs.


Which would have killed him if he hadn't had sand armor, which Deidara had no knowledge on. Only after he sent two C1 4-winged birds at him did he make his observation about the Gourd Sand's speed and defensive capabilities. Go back and read it, Icegaze. 



> i love the excuses


There are no excuses, Deidara attempted killing him multiple times and only failed because of Gaara's sand armor, which close to no one knows about.

The battle quickly went from Deidara wanting to hold back to fighting for his fucking life.


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 16, 2015)

Deidara was the one taking on an entire village intending to _capture_ Gaara _in the desert_ without his c3 or c4 prepared, and he ultimately KO'd Gaara by outsmarting him. 

If Deidara weren't fighting with kid-gloves, he could have easily destroyed Gaara and all of Sunagakure with c4.​


----------



## Rocky (Mar 16, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> There are no excuses, Deidara attempted killing him multiple times and only failed because of Gaara's sand armor, which close to no one knows about.



Why on earth would Deidara say he was purposely keeping him alive after the fact if he wasn't purposely keeping him alive.

You're literally arguing against the canon, Deidara's actual statement, based on your interpretation of what happened.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Deidara's birds went right after Gaara several times, he had intent to kill.
> 
> He wasn't using a gun, he was using flying artillery that would have pink-misted Gaara.
> 
> ...



yet if u refer to the scan kai provided 

not killing him was harder than i thought 

cough cough 

the excuses continue

deidara used c1 bomb to escape from sasuke attack. was he trying to kill him then?

deidara used c1 against turtle island. was he trying to kill it??? was he shocked it survived? no he intended to flip it over. stop being slow 

if deidara wanted to kill gaara he would gone for c4 which trolls gaara durability utterly. not using said techniques against him shows he wasnt tyring to kill him

also its bloody canon. deidara said he wasnt trying to kill him but capture him. 

so this whole fighting for his fucking life is a joke. the only shot gaara had on deidara was quickly used against gaara.


----------

